# Let's get a driving pet peeves thread going...



## philistine (May 19, 2013)

I'm not one to get road rage, though I do get irritated sometimes by things I see on the road. Here're a couple of irritants:

- Those who instead of going through a light when it has just changed yellow, going to red- will slam on the brakes at the last second, instead of doing what most drivers do, and zip through at the last second. Chalk it up to indecision, nervousness or whatever else, but it's pretty dangerous. There's a lot of leeway on changing lights, though there isn't when you throw the brake pedal to the floor in a flash. 

- No signals. Really? I've been driving behind people for a solid ten miles before, and they haven't flashed a single signal. That's fine when going a few rounds on the dodgems, though dangerous when on the road. I've had people try to move over right next to me, blissfully unaware they were inches away from my car and about to cause some nasty bodywork damage. The guy using his phone and driving with one hand really could have used a brogue enema.

- Those drivers who have the right of way at roundabouts, yet will sit there twiddling their thumbs, blank expressions on their face. Damn them.

- Any Tesco car park. I'm certain there is a force-field of ineptitude implemented into every single Tesco car park, as they seem to attract the most reckless, unbelievably terrible drivers on the roads. People driving on the wrong side of the road whilst looking for a spot, nearly coming head-on with other drivers, people driving over the spots, completely ignoring the road markings, all because 'the car park's empty; what's the big deal?' - and lest we not forget: those nutcases who bang through the small roads through the car park at break-neck speeds. 

- One I experienced earlier today: people who, when seeing you just enter a side street from a main road, will purposely not give way, forcing you to either a) back up into major traffic, b) cause a huge blockade stemming into the main road, and c) lose your rag and make good use of the most imaginative expletives you can conceive of.


----------



## DPVP (May 19, 2013)

its amusing to me how upset people will get when driving.
 particuly when looking for parking spot
the thing i don't get is road rage. 

getting mad at the car in front of you during rush hour traffic will not fix anything. getting out of your car to yell will not get you home any faster either. neither will running up to my door and banging on the window and trying to open the door.  that just leads to me pointing a handgun at your face and us spending lots of time explaining the story to the police.


----------



## FleshEater (May 19, 2013)

I used to get upset when I drove an automatic...now that I drive a manual, I never get upset with drivers. I want to start a campaign with "Manuals Save Lives" as it's slogan.

I have nothing to do but pay attention to everything, so I'm never in a hurry...if I tailgate someone because they make me mad and they slam on their brakes, I have to slam on my brakes, the clutch, and then find the gear I need. Not worth the hassle. If someone tailgates me that's fine...on my drive to work I never have to touch the brake pedal, so they better be awake, and all it takes is one down shift to get them off your tail. But, I want a new swing out rear tire carrier for the Wrangler, so I don't care if they tailgate me.

Taking off I laugh at impatient drivers. I've got an NSG370 6 speed transmission that shifts like a big rig from 1st-2nd-3rd...I watch them fly up on me, come to a stop, fly up again...I laugh.

Buy a manual, you'll be happier. And in Europe, that shouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## Lewdog (May 19, 2013)

I hate it when a Big Rig goes to pass another Big Rig in front of me on a two lane road, and it takes them like 10 miles to pass.


----------



## JosephB (May 19, 2013)

I live in a city with bad traffic and horrible drivers. If I let road rage get to me, I would have had a stroke by now. If someone pulls a really bad move that could have led to an accident, I might mumble an explicative or two -- but other than something like that, I let it all go. Life’s too short to get all upset for no good reason.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2013)

I give 'em a good honking if I think they deserve it...Maybe if I yelled at them loud enough they'd learn how to drive. 
A P.A.-- like the cops have, that's what I need:
_pchhh- ATTENTION: USE... YOUR  TURN...INDICATOR. 
pcchhh. MA'AM, THE LIGHT IS GREEN AND GREEN MEANS GO...pchhhh....IT'S STILL GREEN...pccch"
EXCUSE ME, I'M DRIVING HERE..pchhh ...THE REAR OF YOUR CAR IS HANGING IN MY LANE...THANK YOU..._


----------



## popsprocket (May 20, 2013)

People who drive more than a few under the limit in good conditions. If you have driven past three different signs that post the road as a 70km/h zone and are still doing 60km/h, then you aren't paying enough attention.

People who don't know what their own car is capable of. It should be compulsory that everyone complete a defensive driving course and log some time on a skid pan so that they know where their traction range is. That might just be me, because my car handles like a go kart and doesn't even blink at little things like corners.


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;4ASuKye3u6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ASuKye3u6c[/video]


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2013)

I think it's rude when people don't let other's in from a lane that's ending/merging. If every car slowed and let one vehicle in, in front of them, it would cause less of a traffic jam. Instead you have some inconsiderate driver's that don't want to let anyone get in front of them, so they tromp on the gas pedal and make the other cars wait and wait and wait and cause a huge jam. I like to wave people in, but then again, I think some people are rude when you _do_ wave them in and they don't even give you a nod as thank you. Silly driver's.


----------



## Bilston Blue (May 20, 2013)

I think I just stumbled across a busman's holiday.

*exits thread sharpish*


----------



## Gargh (May 20, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> I used to get upset when I drove an automatic...now that I drive a manual, I never get upset with drivers. I want to start a campaign with "Manuals Save Lives" as it's slogan.



I'd generally agree with you... if you know how to use your car it can be great. However, I'm now driving a manual clapped out 1.6 VW Golf, which can still outstrip a lot when driven hard, instead of an automatic 3.0 V6 Vauxhall Omega with a 'sports' button. I know which I'd rather have when trying to get out of some tool's way. I don't miss it (or the fuel bills!) around town but on motorways? Deeply.


Oh and I can't believe no one's mentioned THOSE BLEEPIN BLEEP BLEEP BLEEPS who sit in the middle/outside lane doing just under the speed limit just because they want to turn off a couple of miles down the road. Now they are truly dangerous.


----------



## FleshEater (May 20, 2013)

At least you can run the gears out on that little 1.6...imagine if that was an auto.

Just toss some 3.73 gears or 4.10 gears in it and you'll see a new vehicle. You might top out at 65mph or less, but boy, you'll be quick, hahahaha!


----------



## Gargh (May 20, 2013)

I'm going to have to do something with it - the gears are slipping, the bite is almost non-existent and the throttle-body is choking up again. Ah screw it, I'll just chuck some Redex in and cross my fingers... again.


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2013)

They invented automatic transmission for a reason, people. You can’t expect drivers to text, eat hamburgers, drink lattes, apply makeup etc. – _and_ shift gears. Come on.


----------



## Bloggsworth (May 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> [video=youtube;4ASuKye3u6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ASuKye3u6c[/video]


Right with you...


----------



## Ariel (May 20, 2013)

I like driving a manual.  It's way more fun. And it forces me to pay more attention to what I'm doing.


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2013)

I have a good imagination. As long as the automatic stick is in the center console, I can put my hand on it and pretend I'm shifting.


----------



## philistine (May 20, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> Buy a manual, you'll be happier. And in Europe, that shouldn't be hard to do.



I already do drive a manual. 

I once had a short play on my friend's Renault automatic, some big chunky red thing with more lights on the centre console than the Sears Tower at night. Didn't like it.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 20, 2013)

People who think the speed limit is only a suggestion. People who tailgate, especially on multi-lane roads when all they'd have to do is move into the other lane. Of course, I hate tailgaters no matter what - I don't hit the brakes, or tap the brake lights - I just slow down.

I'm also one of those who doesn't necessarily drive the speed limit, but only on multi-lane roads. Why should I burn expensive gas going 70 mph when 55 or 60 works just fine? Other drivers can easily move into the other lane and pass me. During heavy traffic or on two lane roads I go the speed limit - and I still get tailgaters (see above). Other people's need for speed or lack of time management should have no bearing on either my safety or my wallet.


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2013)

I suppose it would be nice if people understood the concept of a fast lane and applied it. I understand in Germany you're shot if you don't.


----------



## Pluralized (May 20, 2013)

I can't stand watching people text and drive. It's a rampant problem where I live, and I find myself having to really watch for people crossing into my lane. 

Also - I find m'self screaming, "indicate!" all the time in a very guttural and exotic accent.


----------



## philistine (May 20, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> I'm also one of those who doesn't necessarily drive the speed limit, but only on multi-lane roads. Why should I burn expensive gas going 70 mph when 55 or 60 works just fine?



I've never understood this. It doesn't bother me that people will drive 10 or even 15mph under the motorway speed limit- hell, my grandfather does it, for the same reasons you've expressed in your post.

However, I'm one of those people who values my time more than I do a bit of pocket change. I'm sure if you did the math- and especially if you drove on highways/motorways quite frequently- you'd find you're spending what amounts to several days extra driving per year, when you could be spending that time doing something else. I don't so much dislike driving as I find it quite tedious, especially longer journeys- which is why I have this view.

Also, is texting and driving quite a problem in the US? I can't say I've ever known people that do it here, probably owing to the fact that 95% or more of car drivers own a manual. I remember speaking to a chap who lived in Florida who said it was a huge problem.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 20, 2013)

philistine said:


> However, I'm one of those people who values my time more than I do a bit of pocket change. I'm sure if you did the math- and especially if you drove on highways/motorways quite frequently- you'd find you're spending what amounts to several days extra driving per year, when you could be spending that time doing something else. I don't so much dislike driving as I find it quite tedious, especially longer journeys- which is why I have this view.



Commuting at 55 mph - say 60 miles for simplicity - takes about 65 minutes. Driving 75 mph takes 48. So what other worthwhile activity would you do in that 15 minutes? You don't get all that 'saved time' in one lump sum, remember. So you really have time for an additional cup of coffee, or another cigarette, or to glance through the headlines. Then add in loss in gas mileage and the subsequent cost in gasoline (the Dept of Energy estimates a 15% increase in gas mileage going from 65 to 55 mph). Then add in the additional risk of accidents (death or injury, damage/destruction of vehicle).


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2013)

I'm not really buying that, Phil. I can't count the times I've seen some guy hot-footing it down the road, passing and weaving etc. -- a few miles on you pull up behind him at an exit or at a stop light. 

Once we caravaned -- or were supposed to -- over to the next state to watch a football game with friends -- the guy drives like a bat out of hell and he's all proud of himself for beating me by about 20 minutes -- tops. Really. Some people would prefer to drive more safely and spend a little less on gas -- rather than try to carve out a few minutes here and there. What's the big hurry?


----------



## Pluralized (May 20, 2013)

Admittedly, I like to haul arse. The speed limit in my hometown in Wyoming was 30mph, even on the main streets. When I got to Atlanta, I started driving as fast as I could get away with. After having kids, I do watch my speed a lot more, but still drive 10-15mph above the limit. 

Texting and driving is a huge problem here in the suburbs where I live. This is old information, but a rather informative video.


----------



## Brock (May 20, 2013)

> [h=2]Let's get a driving pet peeves thread going...[/h]




Driving pets are a peeve indeed.


----------



## DPVP (May 20, 2013)

for the speeding i notice it changes if i drive a car or motorcycle. in a car i do the speed limit about, on a bike i got a need for speed.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 20, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I'm not really buying that, Phil. I can't count the times I've seen some guy hot-footing it down the road, passing and weaving etc. -- a few miles on you pull up behind him at an exit or at a stop light.



Don't you love when that happens? I often smile and wave as we wait...  \\/


----------



## philistine (May 20, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> Commuting at 55 mph - say 60 miles for simplicity - takes about 65 minutes. Driving 75 mph takes 48. So what other worthwhile activity would you do in that 15 minutes? You don't get all that 'saved time' in one lump sum, remember. So you really have time for an additional cup of coffee, or another cigarette, or to glance through the headlines. Then add in loss in gas mileage and the subsequent cost in gasoline (the Dept of Energy estimates a 15% increase in gas mileage going from 65 to 55 mph). Then add in the additional risk of accidents (death or injury, damage/destruction of vehicle).



Five minutes or fifteen minutes- doesn't matter; that's extra time I could be using which would otherwise be spent festering behind a steering wheel. True, you don't get the time in a lump sum, though that's irrelevant. Apply the same logic to saving a small amount of money each week- it'll eventually add up. Not bothering would be poor justification of just blowing it, as 'what could you do with 'pithy amount of change'?

I think if you're a safe driver, the difference between 55 and 70 (both within the speed limit) is negligible. If you were involved in an accident due to someone else's poor control of their vehicle, then you can only do so much to avoid it at any speed. That'd be a worthwhile argument if the difference in speed were 30, 40 or more. 

The money doesn't mean much to me. As I say, I'd rather have my time. To each their own.



JosephB said:


> I'm not really buying that, Phil. I can't count the times I've seen some guy hot-footing it down the road, passing and weaving etc. -- a few miles on you pull up behind him at an exit or at a stop light.
> 
> Once we caravaned -- or were supposed to -- over to the next state to watch a football game with friends -- the guy drives like a bat out of hell and he's all proud of himself for beating me by about 20 minutes -- tops. Really. Some people would prefer to drive more safely and spend a little less on gas -- rather than try to carve out a few minutes here and there. What's the big hurry?



Naturally, you're only going to remember the guys you caught up with- despite their giving it the beans wherever they're going. It stands to reason that plenty have gotten to their destination much faster than you have, all staying within the speed limits.

I should mention that I don't speed, but drive right up to the given speed limit within an area. I hardly think that could be described as 'hot-footing it', rather, just driving with a goal of time efficiency in mind. The guys who weave in and out of traffic, gun it out of stop lights, and drive five or ten mph over the limit, however, are asking for it.


----------



## alanmt (May 20, 2013)

Sunny said:


> I think it's rude when people don't let other's in from a lane that's ending/merging. If every car slowed and let one vehicle in, in front of them, it would cause less of a traffic jam. Instead you have some inconsiderate driver's that don't want to let anyone get in front of them, so they tromp on the gas pedal and make the other cars wait and wait and wait and cause a huge jam.


I absolutely agree -  when the lanes are merging. However, I have a major pet peeve that occurs on my drive home.  There is a stop light with two lanes going forward.  Less than a quarter mile after the light there is a busy exit on the right hand side. It is my exit, so I always stay in the right hand lane.  Because the left lane just goes up to the highway, there are not usually as many cars in it.  It really bugs me when, to avoid waiting their turn in the proper right hand lane, people jump into the left hand lane, zoom through the light, and then expect the cars who are following the proper flow of traffic to yield and let them in.  If such drivers have out-of-town license plates, I let them in.  But if they are locals trying to shave off their driving time home by inconveniencing me, I don't let them in.  The car behind me that is waiting its turn in the right lane like everyone else is who gets my consideration, not the entitled jerk who treats every other car like an obstacle yet still expects courtesy from the other drivers.  That driver may honk or curse (and usually does both) but they don't get in.  They have to drive up the hill and turn around at the airport.  Unfortunately, the lesson is probably lost on them.


----------



## Lewdog (May 20, 2013)

Brock said:


> Driving pets are a peeve indeed.



[video=youtube;1YBrKQCVRd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YBrKQCVRd8[/video]


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2013)

philistine said:


> Naturally, you're only going to remember the guys you caught up with- despite their giving it the beans wherever they're going. It stands to reason that plenty have gotten to their destination much faster than you have, all staying within the speed limits.
> 
> I should mention that I don't speed, but drive right up to the given speed limit within an area. I hardly think that could be described as 'hot-footing it', rather, just driving with a goal of time efficiency in mind. The guys who weave in and out of traffic, gun it out of stop lights, and drive five or ten mph over the limit, however, are asking for it.



Oh, missed that. Sorry. You're talking about driving AT the speed limit. I'd say that's kind of a no-brainer. On highways, I'll break the limit from 5-10 miles an hour, mainly to stay with the flow of traffic. Virtually no one drives UNDER the speed limit here -- and if you see it, the guy's wearing a hat, driving a big ol' Buick, and he's on his way to Denny's to have the Early Bird Special.


----------



## PiP (May 20, 2013)

In Portugal they drive on the right hand side of the road and in the UK we drive on the left. So when I started driving here everything felt the wrong way round and back to front. 

For example, when I  instinctively reached for the seat belt on the right hand side I found  myself just grasping at thin air. It also felt strange changing  gears with my right hand instead of left, plus every time a car  approached from the other direction – I ducked. (I'm not joking) Not good for inspiring  passenger confidence! As you can imagine driving in Portugal, for me, was the equivalent of  a white knuckle ride at the fair. Sometimes I gripped the steering wheel so hard I physically  shook with terror. Roundabouts were definitely a challenge as were  junctions. The only time I felt remotely confident was driving in a  straight line.   

All this before I had to start worrying what everyone  else around me was doing. I was a nervous wreck. I now feel more confident, and now when I turn  the key in the ignition I do grow horns (only small ones). After driving here for a couple of years I soon realised it was a matter of survival and understanding the Portuguese mentality when it came to driving...  

If anyone is thinking of driving in Portugal here are Piglet's survival tips.

Always work on the basis NEVER assume anything      concentrate on the road at all times. You will need psychic powers  to survive.      

If the driver in front of you is indicating to turn right, he may  indeed turn left. Don’t assume he is going to turn in the direction  indicated. He may just drive straight on.     

Constantly check in your rear view mirror for the maniac who will  overtake a line of traffic and then carve you up as he nips in front of  you at the last minute. Hand gestures will be exchanged when he  ‘squeezes’ in narrowly missing the approaching articulated lorry as it  hurtles past.  So be prepared to break or swerve – probably both.  More  hand gestures and obscenities as he motors off at speed. You will learn  to multitask – drive, curse and hand gestures.      

Look out for lorries, cars, scooters, bicycles, burros and carts,  pulling out from side turnings. Don’t assume they have seen you, or  have even bothered to check for oncoming traffic! You will soon learn to  swerve instinctively to take evasive action.       

Don’t forget whilst looking in your rear view mirror and observing  side roads to look at the road in front. Hit the breaks! Drivers will  screech to a halt without warning.  No signal. Maybe some will have breaklights  if you’re lucky. They've seen someone they know and will just stop in the middle of the road for a chat. No I'm not joking!

Frogs are blessed with all round vision I  believe, but we are not.       When you pull out gingerly to pass a stationary vehicle with said  driver (see above) totally oblivious to the chaos behind – check your  mirror as an impatient driver from six cars back will probably decide he  does not want to wait his turn. You will learn to just sigh and accept  their impatience.      

Approach the brow of a hill or blind bend with caution. Local  drivers are notorious for over-taking on both. They were obviously born  with X-ray vision. Who in their right mind would overtake when they  can’t see oncoming traffic? If you are not blessed with 9 lives – buy  some on Ebay -  you will need them.      

Motorway driving also has its moments. For example, when you are in  the outside lane overtaking a stream of traffic you may look in your  rear view mirror and there will be a Mercedes an inch from your rear  bumper frantically flashing his lights at you, to move out of the way.  Inpatient, he will expect you to evaporate into thin air. Don’t be  intimated.

      Beware of pedestrians. They present the most danger during the  ‘Terrorist’ season. (This is the name we have bestowed on the tourists  as they terrorize the locals). Many tourists come on holiday and leave  their road sense  at home as they walk four abreast the road, or just step off the  pavement without looking. Lean on the horn to wake them up. 

Hot tip –  when you rent/buy a car test the horn. Don’t buy one with a feeble beep –  you need a fog horn!       

Roundabouts – remember they work anti-clockwise not clockwise.  Drivers don’t use lanes on roundabouts and they don’t signal. You will  definitely need to develop all of your physic powers to guess which  direction they are heading so you can take evasive action.      

Parking is great fun. NOT. Your car will get scratched and scuffed  resulting in colorful scars from other people’s paintwork. Hot tips –  park between the best 2 cars you can find in the car park, if not avoid  parking near cars that would look more at home in the scrap yard.      

Finally, when you make a mistake – adopt the Portuguese shrug and a  nice smile.  

Boa Viagem!


----------



## philistine (May 20, 2013)

pigletinportugal said:


> In Portugal they drive on the right hand side of the road and in the UK we drive on the left. So when I started driving here everything felt the wrong way round and back to front.
> 
> For example, when I  instinctively reached for the seat belt on the right hand side I found  myself just grasping at thin air. It also felt strange changing  gears with my right hand instead of left, plus every time a car  approached from the other direction – I ducked. (I'm not joking) Not good for inspiring  passenger confidence! As you can imagine driving in Portugal, for me, was the equivalent of  a white knuckle ride at the fair. Sometimes I gripped the steering wheel so hard I physically  shook with terror. Roundabouts were definitely a challenge as were  junctions. The only time I felt remotely confident was driving in a  straight line.
> 
> ...



Well, you've convinced me: I'm never driving in Portugal.


----------



## shadowwalker (May 20, 2013)

philistine said:


> Apply the same logic to saving a small amount of money each week- it'll eventually add up. Not bothering would be poor justification of just blowing it, as 'what could you do with 'pithy amount of change'?



Bad analogy - money is something you can keep and then spend at any time. Time is going to pass, regardless of how you 'save' or 'spend' it. Personally, I'd rather sit back and relax during the drive instead of racing to get wherever a few minutes earlier.


----------



## philistine (May 20, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> Bad analogy - money is something you can keep and then spend at any time. Time is going to pass, regardless of how you 'save' or 'spend' it. Personally, I'd rather sit back and relax during the drive instead of racing to get wherever a few minutes earlier.



Fair enough, though my point still stands: that the aggregate amount of time could and most definitely would- assuming you spent it productively- allow you to pursue your leisure activities longer, if not only slightly. I've read entire novels that I've had in the car glove box by only reading ten to fifteen pages at a time whilst sitting in the car park before work. Novels which would otherwise have eaten in my post-work time.


----------



## Lewdog (May 20, 2013)

philistine said:


> Well, you've convinced me: I'm never driving in Portugal.



That's funny, I'm never driving to Portugal.


----------



## JosephB (May 20, 2013)

philistine said:


> Fair enough, though my point still stands: that the aggregate amount of time could and most definitely would- assuming you spent it productively- allow you to pursue your leisure activities longer, if not only slightly. I've read entire novels that I've had in the car glove box by only reading ten to fifteen pages at a time whilst sitting in the car park before work. Novels which would otherwise have eaten in my post-work time.



Your point may stand for you -- but people have different priorities. A little relaxation time is hard to come by for some folks. Or maybe time to think or reflect is more important to some than reading a few extra pages in a book. I totally get it. You started off by saying "I've never understood this." So maybe just leave it at that.


----------



## FleshEater (May 20, 2013)

Gargh said:


> I'm going to have to do something with it - the gears are slipping, the bite is almost non-existent and the throttle-body is choking up again. Ah screw it, I'll just chuck some Redex in and cross my fingers... again.




Suck half a can of Seafoam through your brake booster, turn it off for an hour and then start it up and watch it burn the carbon out of the ignition system.


----------



## Sam (May 20, 2013)

My biggest driving pet peeve? Farmers in tractors. Sorry, let me clarify that. Farmers in tractors who won't show common decency and pull over at the nearest lay-by to let other vehicles past. Any time I've ever had to drive a tractor on a main road -- which has been quite a lot -- I've always had the courtesy to pull in where possible and let other motorists go on their way. It's not rocket science. It takes at most thirty seconds.


----------



## Lewdog (May 20, 2013)

Animals that think they have the right away.  Especially cute little bunnies.


----------



## FleshEater (May 20, 2013)

Sam said:


> My biggest driving pet peeve? Farmers in tractors. Sorry, let me clarify that. Farmers in tractors who won't show common decency and pull over at the nearest lay-by to let other vehicles past. Any time I've ever had to drive a tractor on a main road -- which has been quite a lot -- I've always had the courtesy to pull in where possible and let other motorists go on their way. It's not rocket science. It takes at most thirty seconds.




And it's always on the way to work.



I take my manual comment back. European drivers have far too many crashes posted on YouTube, ha-ha!


Also, for anyone that likes to drive fast, I challenge you to driving and older Jeep Wrangler. Every turn off going faster than 3mph makes you feel like you're going to die. I can't drive fast...so don't tailgate please. Also, every mph over the speed limit you go is an extra dollar per minute.


----------

